#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Veel te veel files in Cubase

## Hans R

Maak sinds kort opnamen met Alesys HD 24 en lees de harddisk later via firewire in mijn PC. Werkt perfect. Als ik een 20 sporen opname maak, verschijnen er ook keurig 20 WAV files in de PC. Ik kan dan volop aan het afmixen gaan en daarbij knip en plak je hier en daar, of je voegt een effect toe etc.etc. 
Toen ik op een gegeven moment de WAVS van het gemixte nummer naar een DVD wilde schrijven als Back up bleek er van elke track wel meer dan 5 versies te bestaan. In plaats van de oorspronkelijke 20 WAVS heb ik er nu ineens 120 !!! Blijkbaar maakt Cubase van elke edit of wijziging een nieuwe WAV file en bewaart hij de voorgaande. Met als gevolg dat ik nu voor één simpel nummertje van 20 tracks meer dan 120 WAVS moet gaan saven op DVD. Da´s veel te veel.
Weet iemand of ik alle wav´s moet bewaren of dat ik kan volstaan met de laatste gewijzigde versies. Is er wellicht een instelling in de preferences of zo waarmee ik kan voorkomen dat alle voorgaande files bewaard worden?? Wie kan mij helpen....want anders kost de Back up mij zoveel tijd en DVD´s. Bij voorbaat dank.
Groeten,
Hans

----------


## Mathijs

de makkelijkste manier op dit op te lossen in elke track te bouncen (ik geloof dat het in cubase anders heet). Hiermee maakt cubase van alle uiteindelijke edits, per track 1 compleet bestand.

uiteindelijk heb je dan weer 20 complete tracks aan een stuk.

----------


## lifesound

lijkt mij eerder raar te zijn.
In cubase knippen en plakken is non-destructive, dus je gebruikt eigenlijk telkens dezelfde file.
Cubase maakt normaal geen nieuwe files aan als het niet nodig is.

Enkel bij bepaalde bewerkingen zal dit het geval zijn. Elke bewerking waar hij bij uitvoering een berekening gaat maken zal een nieuwe file aanmaken.

Bij normaal knip- en plakwerk, en toevoeging van wat effecten doet hij dat dus niet.

Ik kijk zo snel mogelijk eens op mijn cubase of dit ergens een instelling zou kunnen zijn.

----------


## Ibvee

Juist dat non-destructive betekent toch dat er nooit een file wordt weggegooid?
Ik kan me vaag herinneren dat ik dat een keertje in Nuendo wilde doen, en dat je daar op een of andere manier je hele project opnieuw kon opslaan (saven), met alleen de uiteindelijke tracks. Kan nu helaas niet kijken, maar misschien dat je even in het 'opslaan' moet duiken.

----------


## lifesound

neen, non-destructive wil zeggen dat je de audiofile niet rechtstreeks bewerkt.
Als je bvb een knip doet in je audio, gaat het programma eigenlijk onthouden waar je geknipt hebt, en dan tijdens het afspelen daar stoppen de file weer te geven. De software gaat dus geen aparte file maken van het geknipte stuk.

----------


## Hans R

Iedereen die tot nu toe gereageerd heeft, bedankt. Ik zal het een en ander eens nazien en uitproberen. Als ik DE oplossing heb zal ik die natuurlijk ook bekendmaken.

Hans

----------


## showband

Er is als het goed is er een speciale functie in cybase die ongebruikte audio delete. 

Ik moet alleen toegeven dat ik hem thuis nooit heb gebruikt en dus de naam in cubase er niet van weet. (wat is een paar Mb als je alles later toch bewaard op een dataCD  :Wink:  ) Maar bij enkele studio's waar ik over de vloer kom schonen ze tussendoor de opname directory ermee op.

----------


## Mathijs

In Nuendo roep je je pool op. alle ongebruikte data staat dan in de trash.
Bij de laatste cubase is dit ook het geval meen ik.

----------


## sparky

Cubase maakt nieuwe files aan als je een partij bewerkt die op meerdere plaatsen gebruikt wordt mits je de vraag "create new file?" met ja beantwoord. Als je een take opnieuw opneemt wordt daar ook een file voor aangemaakt. ook als je eze partij uiteindelijk niet gebruikt. Als je snel van het overschot aan files af wilt, adviseer ik je de volgende stappen: Selecteer alle stukjes audio die op een track staan, ga naar het "audio" menu bovenaan het scherm en kies de optie "bounce selection". zo worden alle geselecteerde stukjes samengevoegd. Misschien is het mogelijk om dit voor alle tracks in 1 keer te doen door alle stukjes audio op elke track te selecteren ( ctrl + a in het project window) en dan deze opdracht te geven. Zeker weten doe ik het niet. Anyways, nadat je op iedere track nog maar 1 file hebt staan open je de pool  (op te roepen met shortcut ctrl + P) en kies je de optie "remove unused files" alhoewel ik even niet zeker weet of dat het exacte commando is. Hierna zou je 20 files over moeten houden in de audio-folder.

Natuurlijk doe je dit pas als je zeker weet dat je niets meer wilt editten!!!

----------

